# Ship photos



## Garry Hume (Jun 17, 2020)

Hi guys
I'm trying to hunt down pictures of a few of the boats that my late father John W. Hume was master on, namely:

MV EW Beattie
RA Emmerson
East Edmonton
GA Walker 
Fort Coulonge 
WA Mather 
Fort Macleod (the last one he captained).

I've looked at ShipSpotting and nothing there, also have searched the internet but nothing flagged with those names.

Thanks in advance
Garry


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

The names of the shipowners may help your search. Best of luck!


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

CP Ships
Should be Fort Edmonton


----------



## harry t. (Oct 25, 2008)

https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?210408 – photo - MV E. W. Beatty 1973-1987 MV Solita 1987-1991 MV Apostolos Andreas 1991-1993 MV APOLLO SEA 1993-1994 Read more at wrecksite: https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?210408
https://www.benjidog.co.uk/allen/Counties1.html – Photo ‘Andover Hill ex. Fort Coulonge
http://www.philpott.de/Pdf_book/Fort Macleod (CP Ships).pdf - M.V. Fort Macleod
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fort_ship - original ‘Fort Macleod
http://www.philpott.de/Pdf_book/W.A. Mather 1 (CP Ships).pdf – photo W.A.Mather
https://www.shipsnostalgia.com/archive/index.php/t-3937.html - cp ships, Ships Nostalgia
http://shipbuildinghistory.com/canadaships/wwtwo.htm – list of ‘Fort’ ship’s built in Canada

got to go now,and get the boss organised - all the info you are looking for Gary is out there regards


----------



## harry t. (Oct 25, 2008)

These were followed by three more bulk carriers of 120,000dwt at a price of $13,150,000 each. The E.W.Beatty delivered September 1973, W.C.Van Horne and the W.M.Neal delivered in August 1974.
D.C.Coleman was delivered in January 1974, and the T.G.Shaughnessy delivered in January 1971 went on a ten-year charter to Gulf Oil.
Three 30,000dwt product carriers were built in Holland and delivered as the G.A.Walker in March 1973, to Exxon; W.A.Mather July 1973 and R.A.Emerson November 1973 to Shell. Two more of these ships from Holland came along right afterwards at a cost of $11.5 million each. The Fort Macleod delivered in March and Fort Steele in November 1974.


https://api.parliament.uk/historic-hansard/written-answers/1983/jan/26/merchant-ships - chartered by Her Majesty's Government for services connected with the Falkland Islands since 1 March 1982. Below are just some on the list to Falkland Is.

MV Fort Edmonton	15 October 1982	United Kingdom
MV Fort Rouge	8 August 1982	United Kingdom
MV Fort Toronto	7 April 1982	United Kingdom
MV G A Walker	24 May 1982	United Kingdom

CP Ships site should have all the info you require Gary

regards


L to R - top to Bottom - M.V. W.A. Mather - Andover Hill ex. Fort Coulonge - MV E.W. Beatty - MV Fort Macleod - MV G.A. Walker ( photo; from Falklands Postcard)


----------



## Garry Hume (Jun 17, 2020)

thank you so much for posting these photos


----------



## Garry Hume (Jun 17, 2020)

thank you so much for your message


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

The Andover Hill picture is the wrong Fort Coulonge. It was a products tanker and one of the last few built for CP Ships in the 1980s.


----------



## shiploversa (Dec 8, 2019)

Garry Hume said:


> thank you so much for posting these photos


 i only know of her due to her sinking of our coast line !


----------

